# PLS mit Simatic S5 100 CPU 103



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

Hallo,

an die SPS-Götter hier,

ich habe eine Siemens S5 100 CPU 103 und möchte diese in ein Prozeßleitsystem einbinden. Welche Komponenten Hardware & Software benötige ich hierfür ? Bitte keine Ratschläge zwecks zur S7 wechseln. Das System muss bestehen bleiben 

Danke im Voraus

P.S. Keine zu krassen Fachausdrücke verwenden bin neu im SPS-Buisness und mit der S5 und deren Hardware nicht sonderlich vertraut

Mfg

Thinker


----------



## volker (6 November 2003)

Thinker schrieb:
			
		

> an die SPS-Götter hier,


_alle götter danken dir, für dieses opfer hier. _ :wink: 



			
				Thinker schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine Siemens S5 100 CPU 103 und möchte diese in ein Prozeßleitsystem einbinden. Welche Komponenten Hardware & Software benötige ich hierfür ?



dazu benötigen wir hier ein paar infos mehr.
wie tauscht das pls (proz-leit-system) die daten mit den externen komponenten aus? profibus? ethernet (aber das geht mit einer s5 glaub ich nicht)?.....
was für eine steuerung/software benutzt das pls?

für die 100u gibt es diverse anschaltungen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Da derzeit noch kein PLS exisitiert wäre mir jeder Vorschlag recht. Um mein Anliegen zu verdeutlichen:

Die mit der S5 automatisierten Anlage ist bis jetzt selbstständig via Programm gelaufen. Der Anlagenbetreiber möchte nun aber aktiv in das Programm eingreifen können und es überwachen und protokollieren. Ich habe diesem ein PLS vorgeschlagen, ihm aber auch gesagt dass ich mit S5 wenig Erfahrung zwecks PLS (und auch allgemein wenig Erfahrung mit PLS) habe.


Wäre das Teil vielleicht geeignet ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2565370165&category=42541&rd=1

Mfg

Thinker


----------



## Zottel (7 November 2003)

Nein, MPI.Interfaces werden für die 300er und 400er Reihe der S7-Familie benötigt.

Bei der S5 hast Du folgende Möglichkeiten:
1. Einen Kommunikationsprozessor (CP) einsetzen. (Habe keine Typen im Kopf). Dieser spricht entweder ein ASCII-Protokoll (lesbare Zeichen) oder eins der Siemens-typischen Protokolle R3964, RK512 o.ä.
Nachteile: 
Du must den CP programmieren. Jede Änderung (zusätzliche Variablen )muß auf dem CP und im Prozessleitsystem programmiert werden.
CP kostet Geld, Paltz und Strom.

2. An die Programmiergeräte-Schnittstelle gehen. Diese spricht ein Protokoll namens AS511.
Vorteil: Zugriff auf alle Varaibalen der CPU ohne zusätzliche Programmierung.
Nachteile: Das Protokoll AS511 ist nicht durch Prüfzeichen gesichert, d.h. eine Störung der Datenübertragung könnte theoretisch sonstwas verändern (ist mir in der Praxis in ca. 250 Anlagenjahren nicht passiert)
Die Programmiergeräte-Schnittstelle ist belegt.

Prozessleitsysteme oder SCADA-Software der meisten Hersteller können beide Möglichkeiten nutzen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2003)

Also benötige ich gar keine zusätzliche Hardware im 2. Fall ?


sondern nur ein Programmierkabel welches ich an den PLS PC hänge ?

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden ?


Mfg 

Thinker


----------



## Zottel (7 November 2003)

Ja, das hast Du richtig verstanden. Das Kabel ist natürlich auch "Hardware" und mehr als ein einfacher Stecker. Die SPS hat eine 20ma-Linienstromschnittstelle. Deshalb ist ein einfacher Wandler nötig. Der mag kommerziel 100 Euro kosten. Einen Schaltplan findest Du auch irgendwo hier im Forum, einen anderen auf 
http://www.runmode.com


----------



## Markus (9 November 2003)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht es nur um eine anlage.

wäre da ein op ggf. mit druckeranschluss nicht sinnvoller und billiger als ein pc?


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

op ? Was das denn ?

Mfg

Thinker


----------



## Zottel (14 November 2003)

OP=Operator Panel
Ein kleines Gerät mit 2 Zeilen  LCD-Textdisplay, größere mit grafischen Displays, auch von Siemens, z.B. OP3, OP7, OP17 usw.
Haben schon den passenden Anschluß für die SPS.
Programmieren mit ProTool.
Vergleich OP<->PC:
Vorteile OP:
Das Ding ist wesenlich kleiner
Hat keine Festplatte (rauhe Umgebung)
Nachteile:
Man muss es programmieren (hab' einen persönlichen Hass darauf)
Ein OP7 kostet soviel wie ein peiswetrer PC mit Zubehör.
Werte müssen in der Steuerung für die Anzeige skaliert werden, das OP kann nicht rechnen. (jedenfalls bei den kleineren OP's, die größeren sind eh im Prinzip PCs)


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2003)

Okay, verstanden also in diesem Falle brauche ich kein OP. Hab die WOche mal bei uns in der Firma nach so nem Kabel gefragt und die meinten die hätten vielleicht noch eins rumliegen.

Jetzt könnten mir die Götter hier vielleicht noch verraten wie sich das PLS an sich gestaltet. Ich meine man wird wohl eine Art Server oder Treiber benötigen auf der die eigentliche Steuerungssoftware (PLS) aufsetzt

Bitte bei Fachkauderwelsch nachgooglebare Begriffe oder URL`s angeben

Thx


----------



## Zottel (15 November 2003)

"PLS" für Prozessleitsystem ist meines Wissens nach keine gängige Abkürzung.
International ist der Begriff "SCADA" für "Supervisory Control And Data Aquisition" gebräuchlich; daher ist das auch einer der besten Begriff zum googlen.
Es gibt reichlich davon. Prominente Vertreter (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit):
Wonderware
Cimplicity
WinCC (Siemens)
Das sind mächtig fette und teure Pakete...

Von Siemens gibt es auch etwas eine Nummer kleiner, Protool, was Du ja auch zum Programieren der OPs bräuchtest.

Falls Du mit LINUX vertraut bist, kann ich Dir auch meins empfehlen:

[url]http://visual.sourceforge.net
[/url]
Es spricht mit S5en über die PG-Schnittstelle. Protokollieren kann es in Textdateien und/oder eine MySQL-Datenbank. Ethernet- und Web-Anbindung selbstverständlich. Anzeigen und/oder Bedienung über beliebige Web-Browser durch JAVA-Applets.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Info


----------

